# Quick clean



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Some pretty grubby weather recently and the car was filthy, so with a bit of sun I thought i'd get the clay bar out and give it a good going over. Wash, clay, polish and wax  
Pleased with the results, although perhaps not as clear in the pics (from my phone).

























































I know i'd forgotten the exhaust tips.... Sorted now though 8)

Time for a beer! :wink:


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks good, nice combo on the black & red. Was gonna say about the exhaust but you called it so let you off. 
Enjoy beer.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fpxqsp
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Not seen that for a while... very nice mate


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Not seen that for a while... very nice mate


Still going strong buddy. Need to consider wheels now the weather is better :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I can do you a nice set of Fat 5's :wink:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking good buddy 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks pretty gay to me, no surprise there then.

Ps you missed a bit :lol:

Charlie


----------

